# Our new puppy!!



## ashimacello (Oct 26, 2009)

We are so excited to have brought home our hav pup yesterday! His name is Jasper and his litter was born on Valentine's Day! He is from Toby Biller (Kamelott Kennels) in MA. He is an absolute doll and is adjusting beautifully to life at our house!

This forum was such a huge resource when we were looking for our puppy so many thanks to all of you for your posts!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

oh my gosh..what a doll!! I am getting my first Havanese the 23rd of this month from my breeder....I can hardly wait! I, like you have found this a wonderful forum for info.
Congrats on your new addition! Wonderful photos of that cutie-pie!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Welcome Jasper! What an adorable fluff ball! Great photos!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Jasper looks like a stuffed animal....soooo cute! Welcome to the forum and thanks a bunch for feeding my puppy fever


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

EEEEEEK! He is SO SO SO CUTE! Congratulations! I have a soft spot for the gold sable partis


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

What a little doll face! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ashimacello said:


> We are so excited to have brought home our hav pup yesterday! His name is Jasper and his litter was born on Valentine's Day! He is from Toby Biller (Kamelott Kennels) in MA. He is an absolute doll and is adjusting beautifully to life at our house!
> 
> This forum was such a huge resource when we were looking for our puppy so many thanks to all of you for your posts!


How cute his HE!?!?!? Are you coming to the N.E. Havablast next week so we can all take turns snuggling him? (BTW, Missy, who is hosting Havablast, has a sable and white Jasper too!


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Jasper is a doll! Glad you found the forum. I've learned so much here....


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Cute!!!!!
Congrats.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

OMG... he is more than beautiful. Congratulations.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Welcome to you and Jasper! He is absolutely adorable and he does look like he's making himself right at home!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Cute, cute, cute!!! :welcome: to you and Jasper.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Be still my heart. He is beyond cute. Only fitting he should have been born on Valentine's day. Enjoy every minute with him. They grow up way too fast.


----------



## SnickersDad (Apr 9, 2010)

Jasper is stunningly handsome! Congratulations on getting your first Hav. And welcome to the forum. As another newbie to the breed and this forum I too agree it's a wealth of information.

Cheers.


----------



## brookeandcolby (Dec 31, 2009)

OMG! SOOOOOOO cute!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

OMG gimme gimme gimme...I MUST snuggle him! Congratulations!


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Now he is ONE CUTE PUP! Congratulations and enjoy this time, it flies by.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome, your new pup is a doll, for sure!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Welcome to the forum and congrats on your cutie


----------



## Lindzarie (Jun 30, 2008)

aww soo cute!! You have a lot of puppy fun headed your way!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Hey I know that puppy!!! Yup that is one of the little cuties me and Missy were trying to steal from Toby a few weeks ago.

Welcome to the forum and congratulations on your little boy.


----------



## Skye (Jan 23, 2010)

He is so adorable! IWAP!!!!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

OMG, that is one of the cutest little puppies I have ever seen!!! I love that face! Congrats and please keep us pictured so we can watch him grow up!


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

What a gorgeous little guy! Congrats & Welcome to the forum


----------



## ashimacello (Oct 26, 2009)

krandall said:


> How cute his HE!?!?!? Are you coming to the N.E. Havablast next week so we can all take turns snuggling him? (BTW, Missy, who is hosting Havablast, has a sable and white Jasper too!


We would love to but we have already plans for that weekend!  Too bad! How often do they happen? We would love to meet other havs and their owners!!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

The whole litter is just gorgeous! They have the cutesy little faces


----------



## DorothyS (Aug 11, 2009)

What a little button-face! Just adorable, and I'm sure his personality matches!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Darn, Leeann, I thought you ran away with little Pulmy! Just kidding! Welcome to you and Jasper. Yes I met that sweety about a week ago. Please come to our Play date on the 22nd!!!! send me or Leeann a PM with your E-mail and we will send you an Address.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Missy, I can't believe you met those puppies & didn't come home with one.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

He is soooo cute. What fun! Don't forget the pictures. Everyone here loves pictures.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I was soo soo so close Kim. this was a great litter.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ashimacello said:


> We would love to but we have already plans for that weekend!  Too bad! How often do they happen? We would love to meet other havs and their owners!!!


Ohh, that's too bad! We'll miss you! Last year there were two, one in the spring and one in the fall. Hopefully we'll do a fall one again this year!


----------



## Wildflower (Dec 6, 2009)

Congrats!! He is soooo precious!!!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

What a cutie! He is gorgeous! Congratulations.


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*Oh my gosh,talk about CUTE!!!! Missy, you didn't bring home a puppy????? Oh, that's right...NO Missy NO!*


----------



## KarmaKat (Feb 19, 2010)

what a cute Hav! Very sweet pics


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Congrats on your new puppy. Very cute indeed. Your breeder is a special lady too.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Welcome to the forum and congratulations on your cutie pie, Jasper! What a doll. I hope we get to know more about you and your first Hav.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Geeezzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!!! How did I miss seeing this cutie pie! Love! Love! Love! Expression is so adorable! We are looking forward to seeing more pictures as this little one grows up.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

What a handsome sturdy little chap,beautiful round eyes and button nose,gorgeous colouring and sweet expression.Perfect!:angel:


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

Jasper is the most adorable pup. Feeds my puppy fever! Great photos! Please be sure to post more as he grows. Congratulations and enjoy every second. :welcome:


----------



## jag (Apr 3, 2010)

what a beauty, those pic's made my day.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Welcome and congrats on your cute little puppy!


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Well is he too cute for words or what??? How do you get anything else done - I'd just sit and play with that sweet baby all day!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I am so sad you and Jasper won't be making the play date. But there will likely be another one.


----------

